# PR holder students in Australia



## star

Will any one tell me that, will a PR holder student from other country will get domestic fee scheme on immediate PR visa grant or they need to wait for next 2 years???????


----------



## Wanderer

If you are a PR, you have full residency rights for most things though there are some wait periods re social security entitlements.

I think you'll find there is no wait re being able to enrol in studies and pay as a resident, of course you have to get entry into a course first and if there are variances as to how fees are applied it could be decided upon by the different education organisations.

There is a section on settling in Australia on the immi site and if they do not mention a restriction there, I doubt there will be a wide official policy and you'll be best to contact the organisation you are thinking of studying at.


----------

